# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Over the Rainbow chord melody

## AaronWeinstein

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my arrangement of OVER THE RAINBOW that I recorded at Peghead Nation world headquarters while taking a break from putting together my chord melody course for them.  Hope you enjoy!

----------

Beanzy, 

CES, 

chipotle, 

dang, 

dcav, 

Drew Egerton, 

DSDarr, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mark Seale, 

Michael H Geimer, 

Scotter, 

Steve-o

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Beautiful! You have the most dexterous little finger I’ve ever seen!

----------


## Scotter

What a gorgeous and sublime arrangement!  I love what you do, Aaron.  Thanks for being you.

----------

AaronWeinstein

----------


## Alfons

Most excellent. Love the tune and your arrangement. 
Somewhere over the rainbow we'll all get little fingers like that.  :Smile:

----------

AaronWeinstein

----------


## AaronWeinstein

> Beautiful! You have the most dexterous little finger Ive ever seen!


My little finger sometimes feels a bit stiff.  Does anyone have good hand exercises/stretches they want to share?

----------


## Rick Jones

> My little finger sometimes feels a bit stiff.  Does anyone have good hand exercises/stretches they want to share?


I would think that working your way through any of Aaron Weinstein's chord melody arrangements would exercise and stretch every stinkin' finger you've got. :D

----------


## AaronWeinstein

> I would think that working your way through any of Aaron Weinstein's chord melody arrangements would exercise and stretch every stinkin' finger you've got. :D


Interesting idea.  I'll have to give that a try sometime.

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## AlanN

I fully splay out both hands and hold until I feel some fatigue; shake out; repeat. I do this on the run. And here's a good finger/fret exercise, courtesy of Dawg's MWN, the Apollon issue.

----------


## Mark Seale

Thank Aaron, beautiful arrangement.  I very much appreciate your approach to all things music.  Your facilitated jams at Django in June were great for me.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Amazing and wonderful and brilliant! Thank you Aaron for sharing this with us all. As a piano player, this is the competency level I still hope to achieve on the mandolin. Your Peghead Nation course on chord melody playing might just be ideal. Will check it out!

----------

